# Buying a car / car tax? / insurance??



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Just wondered whether you could give me a rough idea on the following:

how much is it to buy a secondhand car?
Do we pay car tax?
How much is insurance compared to the UK?
Is there anything else I need to know with regards to buying a car?

Kind regards

Happyhour!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

happyhour said:


> Just wondered whether you could give me a rough idea on the following:how much is it to buy a secondhand car?*
> 
> Prices vary.* All depends on the car you want to buy.* Generally found it to be cheaper than the UK
> 
> ...



Hope this helps you


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

2 more questions....

Is quality servicing reasonable in cost (my guess is that it should be relative to EU markets)?

Are there 2nd hand dealers who sell with some form of warranty? whilst not wanting to buy new, i'm a bit nervous about buying a 4x4 that has been dune bashed and sand blasted...

cheers...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Servicing is cheaper than UK (mind you, where isn't)

As for dealer warranties, there are a number of established second hand dealers, 4x4 Motors, Off Road Motors, Al Futtain etc, who will all give a warranty with a vehicle. Usually 12 months


----------



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there an 'Autotrader' site in Dubai? UK expats will know this is site where owners advertise cars for sale. On a second point if I'm in the UK (which I am), and I want to get google results from UAE what settings do I change? I'm moving in December and would like to know the cost of various items like Laptops, phones and cars for when I move.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ruggedblond said:


> Is there an 'Autotrader' site in Dubai? UK expats will know this is site where owners advertise cars for sale. On a second point if I'm in the UK (which I am), and I want to get google results from UAE what settings do I change? I'm moving in December and would like to know the cost of various items like Laptops, phones and cars for when I move.


There sure is. Just don't expect to see prices next to the car ads. Dubai used cars for sale, Dubai new cars, Buy & Sell Dubai cars (AUTO TRADER UAE)

I have found GNAds4U.com - Wheels to be much more helpful! 

I would recommend just typing in _*whatever your searching for* .ae _. or add uae to the search term. or maybe try google.ae


----------



## inimic (Aug 20, 2008)

Have gone through the forum and cant find any info on leasing...

Anyone taken out a lease on a car in Dubai?


----------

